# Suggestions for a smaller tank



## mmseng (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey, I've got a 19g long tank that I've had set up for a while. I've just had a few danios in there for a while, but I'm trying to decide what I want to dedicate the tank to. It's a sand substrate, and it's my first and only tank to have sand.

I love loaches, however I've got a 75g that basically stocked with loaches already. If I can find some interesting or unique loaches to keep I wouldn't mind that, although finding non-standard loaches in my area is pretty hard.

I've been thinking about making it a Cory tank, but my experience thus far with cories has been pretty poor. They're quite cute and fun, but I'm sure I don't have to explain how difficult they can be to keep, especially with a number of other kinds of fish. However I imagine a cory species tank would be easier.

Anyway I've kind of got writers block so to speak with trying to decide what to use this tank for, so any suggestions are welcome. Thanks for any input,

== Matt


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

You could have some Cories with some schooling fish like Rasboras, Tetras, small Rainbowfish. They just need to be kept with fish that won't be aggressive towards them....since they are passive.

I would stick to a smaller Cory species like Panda, any of the Dwarves (pymaeus, hastatus, habrosus), Skunk/Arcuatus Cories, nanus, or false juliis (trilineatus) to name a few. Some of the Aspidoras species would work too, if you can find them.

I would stick to 1 type and have like 8 of them with some type of top-middle dweller.


----------



## mmseng (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, you're everywhere I go! Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm a stalker, what can I say.  


(just kidding)


I'm a plant and small fish person.


----------



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree that corys would be good to keep in your tank. I am actually a big fan of the corys and have some in one of my tanks. Although I kind of mixed and matched my corys, but they all seem to get along great. Their very active and happy with each other as far as I can tell.


----------



## serakac (Oct 20, 2008)

Put the tank in the location you want it to remain permanently. Try to put it in a location away from window. too much sunlight can harm the fish and cause the algae to grow rapidly. Rinse the gravel and place it in the bottom of the tank about 2-inches deep. Arrange plants and decorations in the tank. Fill the tank with water. Attach the heater to the inside of the tank and turn it on. Follow the manufacturer's instructions that come with the heater. For most tropical fish, you should keep your water temperature between 72 and 77 degrees. Research the type of fish you choose. Different fish thrive in specific temperatures. 
------------------------
Sera

Guaranteed ROI


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

serakac said:


> Put the tank in the location you want it to remain permanently. Try to put it in a location away from window. too much sunlight can harm the fish and cause the algae to grow rapidly. Rinse the gravel and place it in the bottom of the tank about 2-inches deep. Arrange plants and decorations in the tank. Fill the tank with water. Attach the heater to the inside of the tank and turn it on. Follow the manufacturer's instructions that come with the heater. For most tropical fish, you should keep your water temperature between 72 and 77 degrees. Research the type of fish you choose. Different fish thrive in specific temperatures.
> ------------------------
> Sera
> 
> Guaranteed ROI


Sound advice for a complete "no clue" newb. Too bad it was posted in the wrong section.


----------



## CoryOto (Oct 17, 2008)

*Hard to keep??*



mmseng said:


> I've been thinking about making it a Cory tank, but my experience thus far with cories has been pretty poor. They're quite cute and fun, but I'm sure I don't have to explain how difficult they can be to keep, especially with a number of other kinds of fish.


Why do you think Corydoras are difficult to keep? That hasn't been my experience at all.


----------

